# A few duck call barrels



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

These are for SeaAggie. I'm turning the barrels for him and he is going to carve them and give as gifts.
These will be 4 mallard type duck calls and 4 wood duck calls.
We still have 8 more to go, 4 Snow goose and 4 Canadian goose calls.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the shape of those. What kind of a headstock gizmo is that on your lathe. Looks interesting.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are nice... where can i get one?? lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Slip, that's a 5/8 bore expanding mandrel. Not the only way to do it, but the best way to do it if you ask me. Keeps the call perfectly aligned to the bore.

MarshJr. Thanks for the compliment. I can turn you one as soon as I'm done with these. PM me if your interested, there's a lot of options when it comes to a custom call.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good looking...as expected, Richard.. Be interested to see one of them when the customer finishes carving it and a finish is put on.. Betcha they will be spectacular. Never run across a hand-carved call..Lotsa 'stippled' and wire-burned...but would sure like to see what he ends up doing with them..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> would sure like to see what he ends up doing with them..


Me too! If he can carve a decent duck, I can keep him busy !


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks great T, and very consistent on the pattern with out using a duplicator.

Very nice!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like they got taller the further you went :smile:

I do think that bois de arc is pretty.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You are now a official 'production turner'! Those look fantastic...great job. How much carving will be done?? Keep us posted. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't know SeaAggies plans but he will need to carve enough to be able to tell one from another, unless I do something with burn lines or otherwise make them unique. I suspect he has this well in hand however.

I got the inserts from Echo and know what size to bore the goose call barrels now (7/8). Had to turn them down a hair to get the molding ridges off and make them fit better. Decided to bore the barrels the same 5/8, and counter bore the 7/8 for the stopper, that will keep the inside diameter consistent. Redesigned the upper end of the barrel to accommodate a 7/8 x 3/4 bore and turned 8 keepers in a row. Not a single throw away on the goose barrels. That was a good thing because there is not much hedge stock left! Hopefully I won't ruin any of them fitting the stoppers. Here is the latest slideshow.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are some fine looking calls. I love the slide show. Can't wait to see the stoppers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is the collection so far. Ducks in back, geese in front.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Looking good, Richard.

I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, you've been busy. They look great.


----------

